# External SD card question?



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

I am looking to get an external SD but see a lot of problems. ..What's the status on ext SD cards for the s 3?

Apps to SD? 
Rom zip downloads ?
Nandroids? 
Formatting? 
What can and can't be put on SD?

I just need it to store my roms and backups. Just don't want to spend the money if I can only store music and pictures .

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It will work just fine for what you want it for.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WagonMafia05 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thats excatly what I use my external SD card for, backups and roms. Unless you want to keep a lot of roms/backups on it just go with a 16GB. I have an 16GB card and still have a little over 10GB open with 2 backups and roms.


----------



## akanealw (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a class 10 32gb card cause they're so dang cheap these days. I put roms, music, and my titanium backup folder on it. I also copy over my nandroids to it when I remember. I like being able to pull the card and putting a backup on the computer or transfer multiple music albums to it that way.

AOKP VZW SGS3


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

My nandroids go right to my external. You know there is a setting for that?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

What about formatting? I hear fat this and that...dont understand ? Why can't I just put it in phone?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Just do it. Only really matters how you format if you have a 64gb.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

OK. .lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

The newest version of clockwork works with 64GB micro SD cards right? I just gotta format it to FAT 32. Am I correct?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akanealw (Jun 7, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> My nandroids go right to my external. You know there is a setting for that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I like to keep two copies of nandroids on my phone and the internal one goes quicker. I could do both back to back, but I try to spend as little time in recovery as possible.

AOKP VZW SGS3


----------

